
[Ask HN] How do you stay focussed and organised to make sure you're productive? - vikashkoushik
As founders, programmers, marketers or as a sales person, we constantly need to make sure that we get things done quickly and efficiently.<p>This can be extremely hard unless we&#x27;re pretty organised. I thought it would be awesome to capture the techniques, methodologies and tools we use to plan and work on a survey.<p>It would be great if you guys could shoot out your thoughts and answers by following this link ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paperio.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;SkJrVN ).<p>I&#x27;ll share the results once I have enough answers so we can all learn from each other.
======
vikashkoushik
With over 50 responses so far, we've made an infographic to share it with you
guys ([http://i.imgur.com/RvoiVuj.png](http://i.imgur.com/RvoiVuj.png)). I'd
love to dig deeper and produce a more detailed infographic as we get more
responses to our survey.

If you'd like to help, here's the link to the survey -
[https://paperio.typeform.com/to/SkJrVN](https://paperio.typeform.com/to/SkJrVN)

